# Occupations in demand in Canada?



## euromelb (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi All

Could you please tell me what are the main occupations in demand in Canada lately?

I am interested to know overall and also specifically for the province of Quebec.

Also do you know much about the new semi skilled visa type that was recently

introduced?

Thanks!


----------



## ashcameron (Apr 13, 2011)

Quebec do their own skilled occupations list apart from the rest of the provinces in Canada. They have different criteria with regard to visas etc. 
see this link: cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/quebec/index.asp 
It should answer some of your queries. Also if you email them directly with questions they are super at getting back with specifics. Hope this helps.


----------

